# Anything interesting going on?



## lossenandunewen (Dec 9, 2004)

Anything interesting going on with anyone?

I'm moving out of my house for the first time come january to a city that's 4 hours away from here (that's if your driving.. and it's good weather.) .. i figure that's pretty interesting.


----------



## Elbereth (Dec 10, 2004)

That is pretty interesting....moving is always a life changing experience. 

Like you....I may also be moving soon.

However, I'm not terribly excited about moving though...but I have no choice. Both of my current roommates have either gotten married or will be married soon (which is very happy news!)...but that also means that poor Elbereth will be homeless and searching for a new place to call her own. (but don't worry...I haven't pulled out the violins yet.) The bright side is that I will have the opportunity to find a place that is closer to where my boyfriend lives. (As it is I only get to see him on the weekends.) And also I will be able to move out of the city, which is sucking my savings dry. 

Another good and interesting thing in my life is my new job. I now work in the Sales Department of one of the world's top Bridal Couture houses in NYC. It is interesting work...and the gowns we sell are gorgeous! However, because of the increased workload...my time is very limited...so TTF time is nearly non-existant...but I'm not gone...just absent.


----------



## lossenandunewen (Dec 11, 2004)

well that's awesome 
liking your job always makes life feel a bit less hectic and stressful. 
And the marriage stuff is great news too. I'm moving in with my boyfriend (which isn't marriage, but if you think about it we're going to live together like your married friends are going to live together so i guess there's a minute similarity)


----------



## Niniel (Dec 11, 2004)

Wow, all these happy (almost) married people... my boyfriend just broke up with me a month ago 
But then again, I started a new job, my first real job ever, three months ago, and it's much fun. And for my new job I also had to move to a new city, so there's been a lot of change in my life lately.


----------



## Astaldo (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm sorry for you Niniel, but I am sure you will find a better guy. And good luck to your new job.

As for me I just started my lessons for the driving license and in the beggining of the new year I will be able to drive legally.


----------



## lossenandunewen (Dec 11, 2004)

aww boo on the guy thing niniel but keeping busy and having fresh starts must have made it easier to handle

Driving  something i CAN'T do haha. I have my learners but i haven't gotten my g2 yet because i'm scared of driving. I was driving my ex's car once around the block and whenever a car came up behind me i pulled over and started freaking out hahaha


----------



## Astaldo (Dec 11, 2004)

I was scared to at the beggining but I found that it is not so difficult.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 11, 2004)

I went over to my (best) friend's house tonight and hung with him and his girlfriend and played LOTR trivial pursuit and had a great time!


----------



## lossenandunewen (Dec 13, 2004)

fun fun! 
My brother set the kitchen on fire last night because he thought he'd be smart (and drunk) and boil a pot of oil on the stove and try to make french fries.

he now has severe 2nd degree burns on his hands and is going to need plastic surgery skin graft stuff and our entire main floor is black.

stupid drunk. He leaves the oil unattended, throws the pot of the element WITH his hands, Doesn't get the fire extinguisher, throws Water on the oil instead of the 10 lbs of flour my mom has steps away from the stove, or the baking soda right behind him, then opens the window.

atleast he put it out before anyone got seriously hurt (Except him) or the house actually burned down. Apparently i'm the only one with enough sense to hear the word fire, see the smoke (couldn't see more than a foot in front of me) calmly walk down the stairs grab my coat and toque and go out the front door.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 14, 2004)

lossenandunewen said:


> fun fun!
> My brother set the kitchen on fire last night because he thought he'd be smart (and drunk) and boil a pot of oil on the stove and try to make french fries.
> 
> he now has severe 2nd degree burns on his hands and is going to need plastic surgery skin graft stuff and our entire main floor is black.
> ...




Wow...that's...amazing.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 14, 2004)

Wait! What's a toque? help an ignorant american out...


----------



## lossenandunewen (Dec 14, 2004)

a toque is a knit winter hat 

yea it was quite the experience lol but the kitchen is now finished repainting and everything looks like new.


----------



## Deleted member 3778 (Dec 15, 2004)

Perfect example of how to keep calm and not pANIC during emergencies. 

Mehehe, almost like the time my little brother set my hair on fire and laughed while I ran around...panicking >.< Except that my brother didn't get burns of any degree. Or punishment, everyone else thought it was funny too.

(Toques are cozy. My dog has one ^.^ ours match) 

Hm...some girls sitting at the computers over there are apparently going to meet Kofi Anon, in 20 minutes  didn't know he was in Oslo...all this Nobel-stuff during Noel...


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm waiting for a phone call about a second job interview; they've phoned me once to make sure I'm still interested after the first i/v. I'll let you know if I get the job.

Just a smuggie: I've finished my Christmas shopping


----------



## lossenandunewen (Dec 15, 2004)

Ithilin said:


> Perfect example of how to keep calm and not pANIC during emergencies.
> 
> Mehehe, almost like the time my little brother set my hair on fire and laughed while I ran around...panicking >.< Except that my brother didn't get burns of any degree. Or punishment, everyone else thought it was funny too.



Some crazy girl at school last year lit my friends hair on fire, he got pissed and she's like " hair doesn't catch on fire, see?" and she proceeded to light her own hair on fire, then got surprised when it went up fast lol.


----------



## Deleted member 3778 (Dec 15, 2004)

hahA ^.^ Believe me, it does. And it leaves a nasty, singed smell behind, which lasts for many washes. 

Shopping..done? Ten days in advanced?!? Blessed are ye ^.^ who can enjoy the peace...think I'll just bake cookies for people, and get it over with.


----------



## lossenandunewen (Dec 15, 2004)

yea we still laugh at her to this day for setting her own hair on fire, on purpose.

Me and my mom make 15 different types of cookies at christmas  then i gain a lot of weight hahaha and i only had one present to buy this year for my bf, so i did that last month.. got him Band of Brothers dvd set while i still had money cuz last year we started watching it together and that's basically how we got together and then he had to pawn them for rent money  he was so upset they were his babies.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 16, 2004)

Ithilin said:


> Shopping..done? Ten days in advanced?!? Blessed are ye ^.^ who can enjoy the peace...think I'll just bake cookies for people, and get it over with.


The peace just evaporated. I've got a job i/v on 6th Jan.


----------



## reem (Dec 18, 2004)

lossenandunewen said:


> Some crazy girl at school last year lit my friends hair on fire, he got pissed and she's like " hair doesn't catch on fire, see?" and she proceeded to light her own hair on fire, then got surprised when it went up fast lol.


*Snigger*



Eledhwen said:


> The peace just evaporated. I've got a job i/v on 6th Jan.


Congrads on the job I quit my job at my uni's library about a month ago and I'm really regretting it now, because my wallet is pitifully empty.

Other than that, I am quickly sinking deeper and deeper into monstrous piles of overdue assignments and am beggining to feel depressed over it, mostly because I know that I'm not going to do well this year because I've been slacking and I'm feeling guilty about it. *sigh*


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 18, 2004)

reem said:


> Other than that, I am quickly sinking deeper and deeper into monstrous piles of overdue assignments and am beginning to feel depressed over it, mostly because I know that I'm not going to do well this year because I've been slacking and I'm feeling guilty about it. *sigh*


Don't get depressed; you know that the solution is in your own hands! You may not get the quality of degree you are capable of, but with application you can improve your prospects from where they are, if you can keep your social life at bay for a while.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 18, 2004)

I got a bit of my hair burnt off once. I was at my friends house and we were playing some make believe game or other and we were using candles and I set mine down on the bedside table and then sat on the bed and I dropped something I think and then I leaned down to get it and my long hair dropped into the candle flame but luckily it didn't go up in flames but just crisped a few hairs off and they fell on the floor. it stunk, though. ewy


----------



## reem (Dec 19, 2004)

Eledhwen said:


> Don't get depressed; you know that the solution is in your own hands! You may not get the quality of degree you are capable of, but with application you can improve your prospects from where they are, if you can keep your social life at bay for a while.
> 
> Merry Christmas.


*Sigh* Yah I know. Will go try to salvage what I can Thanks, Eledhwen


----------



## pipin (Dec 20, 2004)

x-mas vacation started and me grand parents got me a X-box
and I need a new cd player


----------



## Niirewen (Dec 21, 2004)

I've never burnt my own hair or anyone else's, but I did accidentally set my trash can on fire once. And my friend's basement floor. Luckily her house didn't burn down.

Anyway, I was just wondering.. am I the only one here who is in school and is not on winter break yet? Because it seems like every school in the world is off but mine..


----------



## reem (Dec 22, 2004)

Nope,you're not the only one, Nom My little sisters still have another week or two to go, and I've still got my finals, so that's another two weeks for me. Ye suffer not alone


----------

